# Lost registration for kayak..



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

My buddy lost registration for his kayak, is there anyway to replace it? Thanks for the help


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

LilSiman/Medina said:


> My buddy lost registration for his kayak, is there anyway to replace it? Thanks for the help


*Need replacement decals? Lost your registration? *
Replacement decals and/or a copy of your registration are available through the mail or at one of our Watercraft Offices. They cost $4 each ($4 for a new set of decals and $4 for a copy of the registration). You need to send/bring in a Duplicate Order Form with the fee.


Duplicate Order Form (DNR 8456) [pdf 159Kb]
*Make all checks payable to Ohio Dept Natural Resources - Watercraft*


----------

